# Silver glow stingray seat help please



## kasper (Sep 21, 2019)

Can anyone please tell me if it's possible or if they know a way to get the rusting out of these silverglow stingray seats? This seat is in mint shape for an original except years ago ok when they made these seats apparently the silver was little metal flakes in the seat material and over the years from them getting wet they rusted. Here is some pics of what I'm talking about. The top pic is the side of the seat the original color.


----------



## Chopper1 (Oct 4, 2019)

Nope, not possible


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 4, 2019)

That's really weird. In most cases the flakes are aluminum but it looks like some ferrous metal might be present in that seat. Here in Arizona the sun's UV rays is what turns the vinyl on the seats amber and if outside long enough they turn dark brown like the seat was charred.


----------



## stoney (Oct 6, 2019)

I would figure hot sun. I can't see how a solid vinyl cover sealed cover would allow water in to rust. Just my thought.


----------

